# Here's my new set up ....



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Here we go everyone, my new set up. I've put one of my favourite cups on the top of the machine, just in case you look at it and wonder who this machine belongs to !!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that's a thing of beauty........wow!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Why thank you, kind sir !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are they dual knockout drawers, or is there space for item storage as well?

A much improved setup.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The drawer on the left hand side is a knockout drawer and the drawer on the right hand is for storage. I have not used the knockout drawer yet as I have a really nice Motta knockbox so I might used both drawers for storage.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks the business - you must be very pleased. I don't think I will get enough for selling my Gaggia Coffee to stretch to a Silvia so still some saving and negotiating to do.

Have you tamed it yet?

I seem to remember the Vario giving you some grief in the early days. Have you sorted that out?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am really pleased with my set up now.

I am still getting to grips with everything though. My problems with the Vario has been sorted but I have now got this "muddy puck" situation. I have ground the coffee coarser and put more into the portafilter but then found the coffee too strong for me (using the double basket). Going to try to revert to the single basket and see how I get on.


----------



## joesoap73 (Jan 23, 2017)

A monster


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36114-My-new-setup-in-Scotland



sandykt said:


> I am really pleased with my set up now.
> 
> I am still getting to grips with everything though. My problems with the Vario has been sorted but I have now got this "muddy puck" situation. I have ground the coffee coarser and put more into the portafilter but then found the coffee too strong for me (using the double basket). Going to try to revert to the single basket and see how I get on.


A very nice set up.......almost the same as mine.....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36114-My-new-setup-in-Scotland

But I have the Eureka Mignon.

Can't say I've conquered either yet!! Each morning I wonder what's going to happen!!!


----------



## jamesy73 (Dec 15, 2016)

That setup looks great. Health to enjoy. Planning on deploying same coffee machine this year sometime once budget prevails.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

are we having a seance here lads???

7 year old coffee porn thread brought back from the dead, necrobeanphiliac's


----------



## Tonyp (Feb 2, 2017)

Lovely setup


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DaveMak said:


> are we having a seance here lads???
> 
> 7 year old coffee porn thread brought back from the dead, necrobeanphiliac's


I used to be....... until some rotten.......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it bad that I know what goes in the blanks Drewster? Now I need mental floss to get the grimness out of my head!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Dead boring


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

'Like'









And I love the idea of using the knock-out drawers for storing bits and bobs! I *may* have to pinch your idea!


----------

